# New CO2 diffusers



## ulster exile (10 Oct 2007)

I was looking for a spare CO2 diffuser and ended up chancing my arm on eBay by buying 2 from a seller in Hong Kong, one to use and one spare for when the other needs cleaned.  listing

The listing says that they are suitable for tanks of 55gals (don't know whether this is imperial or US, but as my tank is only 185litres the diffusers are overrated either way).

However, I received them today and they're about half the size of my current diffuser, a Dymax 105 which was rated about right for my size tank (I think).  So if these ones are half the size, will they do the job individually and how will I know if they don't - I presume I just measure CO2 and if I can't get a decent reading, they're not doing the job *shrugs*?

Cheers in advance!


----------



## GreenNeedle (10 Oct 2007)

blah


----------



## ulster exile (11 Oct 2007)

Thanks for the reply, just so happens I got a drop checker off as well  so we'll see(2 diffusers and a drop checker cost me 2p, with Â£9.98 postage from HK  )

Cheers again


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (11 Oct 2007)

the dymax diffusers are absolutely awful, which is what your changing from.

the rhinox 5000 would be the way to go, which might well be what you ended up with. very good value, and a very effective ADA copy.


----------



## ulster exile (11 Oct 2007)

I lurve the idea of the Rhinox, and I believe I cross-posted in your thread on The Barr Report about the Dymax and how crap it was .

Unfortunately, I couldn't fit the Rhinox in, simply because my spray bar runs along the back of the tank but not all the way, it goes about 2/3rds from the right hand side.  The intake also is situated in the right hand corner and there just isn't room there for the Rhinox.  Obviously there's little point putting it in the left hand corner because it's not near enough to the spraybar to get the benefit of being pushed back into the water (and I have noticed that that has made a HUGE difference).

If I could fit it to the flat back of the tank it would be fine, but as I can't, I've got to make do with a normal diffuser!


----------



## GreenNeedle (11 Oct 2007)

rh222


----------

